# Cromwell Series Ii  4" X20"



## Wood Sculptor (Sep 10, 2015)

Just got a very neglected Cromwell series II....  having been drawn here by the excellent posts on rebuilds of Cromwell S800 mk3. Prior to commiting to the purchase, I had researched as much as I could,  especially at the excellent  lathes.co.uk. my series II is apparently  a very rare beast,  with a single line mention.  Apart from a reverse cone variable drive instead of the S800 generator/DC arrangement ( sadly I have no stand so will be going the VFD route),  and a 4" centre height instead of 3 1/2", I believe it is so similar that I can reference S800 documentation for lack of any other information. 
So my question is,  does anyone else have a series II?  Am I walking a lone path? Have I bought a wonderful rough diamond or is it a folly? 
I will after collection,  be setting it up for making some special rotary grinder attachments for shaping wood,  as that is my trade. That will be an interesting project in itself and I hope to post on that in the future too. 
Kind regards


----------

